# When we gonna do a fish fry?



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

With the whitebass returning to the main lake and the catfish on the bulkheads we need a fish fry. How bout it sheriff you up for another. I say late april early may. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

lx22f/c said:


> With the whitebass returning to the main lake and the catfish on the bulkheads we need a fish fry. How bout it sheriff you up for another. I say late april early may.
> 
> Sent from lola my personal assistant.


X2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I was just talking about it Sunday with Susan, we should do it soon, before the brutal heat wave hits!
BTW, you Conroe anglers get busy and catch some of the hand size bluegills, keep in mind it takes two *large* platters just for Sunbeam and I!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> I was just talking about it Sunday with Susan, we should do it soon, before the brutal heat wave hits!
> BTW, you Conroe anglers get busy and catch some of the hand size bluegills, keep in mind it takes two *large* platters just for Sunbeam and I!


I did try for them, last time I was after Hybrids... not quite time yet, but I'll keep after 'em! Shouldn't be long...


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

When I was there on Saturday, had one take a 1/4oz trap. It looks small next to the hybrids, but check out its size next to the Gatorade bottles...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I will trade my famous "this ain't yo mama's banana pudding" pound for pound for Tbone or Jeff G's big B'Gill's.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sounds good to me; I've been thinking about it also. My place is always open. I will probably be working April 28th, but any other weekend should be good. What is everyone's preference?


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Okay, the sheriff has opened up the jail. How does may 5th sound to everyone? Chime in everyone let's get this thing rolling. Thanks Duke 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

How does may 5th sound?


May 5th is good for me..........


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

The fish fry's are great. We'll be there if possible.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

whackmaster said:


> How does may 5th sound?


Cinco de Mayo. Someone bring tortillas for fish tacos.

P.S. Duke is on my team if a tourney breaks out in the VIP area.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

Sure was hoping to finally attend the fish fry, but I start a set of days on May 5th. Maybe next time.

-Brandon


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

5th sounds good to me!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Darn it! I will be in Alexandria, LA racing a national enduro that weekend. Maybe next time.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

May 5th is good for us. See you there.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

may 5th sound good here also. i had a great time last year, didnt know a lot of folks when i arrived, but had a lot of new friends when i left!!!!! i will bring some more of that lemon cake and some jalepeno squares...........


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I told Ernie about the fish fry and he is going to try to work hard in the next month to get strong enough to make the trip. Please send up some prayers for him. He may be only to stay about 30 minutes or an hour because he will be worn out but he would love to see all of you!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

get healthy ernie!!!!!!! hope to see ya there!!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Jalapeno Squares......Good stuff

Get better Ernie. Hope to see you both there..


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Man i am hungry already. I will make some catfish supreme that is mentioned in the recipe forum. If anybody likes a easy catfish dish i suggest you try it out. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Praying that Ernie will be able to make it; I know we all would love to see him.
Chuck--just don't get the lemons and jalapenos mixed up!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'll be there on the 5th... missed the last one.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I wont be able to make it, stupid rock stars have other plans.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I haven't heard any other dates suggested or any major reasons that we can't do this on May the 5th, other than several people can't make it, so if I don't hear of something by tomorrow, I'll go ahead and set that date and start a new thread.
Fishroadie--why don't you just invite the band and they can put on a (small) show for us!!!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I haven't heard any other dates suggested or any major reasons that we can't do this on May the 5th, other than several people can't make it, so if I don't hear of something by tomorrow, I'll go ahead and set that date and start a new thread.
> Fishroadie--why don't you just invite the band and they can put on a (small) show for us!!!


I dont think anybody would find them very entertaining, I know I don't.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

enough adult beverage and any of the groups sound pretty good!!!!!!!!!!!! lol lol


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I would like to meet some of you fellas I might make it myself if its open to all. I talk to alot of yall but dont know no faces.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Garagedoorguy said:


> I would like to meet some of you fellas I might make it myself if its open to all. I talk to alot of yall but dont know no faces.


Absolutely open to all and their family. Don't be shy come on out and enjoy a good time with good people.Hope to see you there

Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

agree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I've had several people pm me that they can't make it the 5th but could be there the 12th of May. Which day would most of you prefer?


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

either will work for me............


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Isnt the 12th Mothers day?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

13th is Mother's day


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I can do any day any time.............


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

5th is better for me. I go see my mom on mothers day and it takes the week end to go there.


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

12th would be my preference. I havent been able to make one yet, deteremined to make the next one, but unfortunately 5th wont work for me.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> 5th is better for me. I go see my mom on mothers day and it takes the week end to go there.


Cherish your Mom. I lost my Mom this morning.It will be a sad Mothers Day this year.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

WM I'm so sorry to hear that. This will be the first Mother's Day without my Mom too; she passed away last July 4th.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Need some more input on preferences for the 5th or 12th. I know there's not one day that everyone will be able to make it but I try to accomodate as many as possible.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I can not make it on the 5th. Prior commitments were made over a month ago. May is hot white bass time and folks have booked me in advance.

I'm just one person and will never ask a group to change a date due to my previous commitments. The only way I see to avoid this issue twice every year is to send a poll out to all concerned in say early January and set the two fish fry dates then. This way we all know and can mark it on our calendars.

Just my 2 cents...Thanks....


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Either day is OK on our schedule. I never know how he is going to feel so don't decide because of us.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

The 5th sounds better to me because of travel time on mother day wknd. I know it's hard on some folks so duke just put the dates in
a hat and pull one out and thats when it will be.


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I know Fishing Across Texas is having a rally at Bethy Creek the weekend of the 5th; will that affect any of us?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Back it up to April 28th. That is still three weeks away. Surely we can get a dozen guys and their families together in three weeks.
The Filipino can get twenty of her friends together and roast a 50 pound pig with thirty minutes notice.
I sure would like to see Roadie and a few others that can't make the 5th or 12th. They deserve the opportunity to meet the Sunbeam. LOL


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

What Sunbeam said makes a lot of sense. However, what everyone else has said also makes a lot of sense,

I personally think that Mother's Day is NOT a good day for a fish fry. Those members that still have their Mother surely would rather spend that day with their respective Mother. If mine were still alive, I would do everything possible to spend that special day with her. One really does not fully realize this until after his/her Mother is no longer with us. I thought I did until she was gone!!!!

While trying to set this date, we need to set a date for the Fall fish fry. If not, we'll go through this same routine....just like in the past.....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

OK, date is set: 2cool fish fry May 5th, my place, I'll start a new thread shortly

Roger, I for one certainly don't plan that far in advance, usually only a day or two. Just ask Crystal, she's always trying to get me to plan a trip or something way in advance and I tell her she may not even be speaking to me by then!!!!


----------

